# What Machine polish do you use?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Please also post your comments as to why

I've posted the ones i thought of as "popular" - This doesn't mean there are others and in this im not including pre wax cleaners.

I know some do a fantastic job but im thinking more along the lines of dedicated machine polishes/compunds etc


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

105/205


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Meguiars 105/205 combo. A bit basic I know but hey


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

did you vote


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> did you vote


Yessir


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Concours Car Care said:


> did you vote


I have now a poll has been added


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

it was added straight away so fek knows where it went lol


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

105/205 as it was recommended to me


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

105/205 for me too although I do use Scholl, P1 and some Menz too


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

205 and 105 here :-D


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Scholl S3, S17 and S40 so far !!!!!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Menzerna all the way, after ditching 3m polishes


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mainly Scholl and Menzerna, occasionally 3M Ex Fine and Ultrafina too...


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Megs 105/205 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

Menzerna for me, FG500, PO85RD 3.02, PO85RD, PO203s, PO85RD


----------



## kgh1977 (May 15, 2011)

Been using gtechniq p1 as well as 105/205.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Meguires all the way :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

105/205 for me why it works and works well easy to use hasnt failed me yet i used to be a 3m guy but the fcp was such a mess to work with no matter how much you put a dob of this or a dob of that, still love ultrafina its so smooth on the paint . 

was going to try the p1 as that was a big polish but didnt bother in the end as i couldnt fault my current options

also the price is very good nice big bottles as well sturdy built.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

*Menzerna...for now.*

Menzerna Power Finish 203S, Final Finish 85RD and Intensive finish 85RD 3.02 but I used to use Farecla 'compounds' (G10 & G3) with my old single speed rotary. The Menz stuff is so much less messy and gives a superb finish especially with my DAS6Pro.

I'm tempted to try out Meg #105/#205 combo at some point as it seems very popular and to avoid getting stuck in a rut and become unwilling to try new products.


----------



## hedwig (May 22, 2011)

Megs 105 + 205 works well for me on my hard MINI paint.


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Farclea G6/10 - I get it "free" from work as I work in a bodyshop so I use it every day.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Currently getting to know the Scholl range and finding it really good. I have previously been a fan of the 3M stuff and still rate it/use it occasionally.

I have also used P1, Menz and have some Wolfs to try too. I have not used 105/205 as yet which is something I will get to eventually.

I think it's better to have a wide range of polishes as they all have their different strengths and behaviours and help with the learning process IMO.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Have used 3M when I only had a rotary. Now using Megs 105/205 on my new DA following advice of my fellow DW members!

I will be trying the new Autosmart polish & pad combo on the rotary soon. It's meant to be good stuff from what I'm hearing.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys what the difference between the 105 and 205 comparing to the merzerna polishes, have the merzerna polishes got more cut, for German paint.
Really I am thinking will 105 and 205 correct a German cars paint that is 10 years old, or will merzerna be better for the job. The paint's like Granite, solid to correct.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

MENZERNA!!!, Mirka Polarshine (because also made by Menzerna) and 3M ultrafina because i get it for free


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gtechniq P1, purely because of the versatility.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Have voted other due to the variety that I use.

3m
Gtechniq 
Chemical Guys
And Meguiers 

As for why well it's normal down to the job in doing and the time available
I also like them for the low dust levels and most are also water based which I prefer alot.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Guys what the difference between the 105 and 205 comparing to the merzerna polishes, have the merzerna polishes got more cut, for German paint.
> Really I am thinking will 105 and 205 correct a German cars paint that is 10 years old, or will merzerna be better for the job. The paint's like Granite, solid to correct.


Technology is completely different and used totally differently. Unless one stepping, I personally don't think Menz matches the meguires twins, they are quicker, have an easier clean up, and fill less IMO.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Menzzz

Bought a few 1l bottles some time ago so must finish these firsr but I've got no reason to change. I love them and they work well for me. :thumb:


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

105/205 only because I got them with my machine but unless I can be persuaded they are every bit as good as others


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Technology is completely different and used totally differently. Unless one stepping, I personally don't think Menz matches the meguires twins, they are quicker, have an easier clean up, and fill less IMO.


That's what I like about PO203S for instance. On a polishing pad it finishes perfectly, ready for some LSP :thumb:

Last week I polished a black bimmer and even with a gloss-it heavy cutting pad and 203S it finished LSP ready! :buffer:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jochen said:


> That's what I like about PO203S for instance. On a polishing pad it finishes perfectly, ready for some LSP :thumb:
> 
> Last week I polished a black bimmer and even with a gloss-it heavy cutting pad and 203S it finished LSP ready! :buffer:


Tis true 203s and even 3.02 can finish really really well with good levels of cut. Will probably always have a small bottle of each for such occasions


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Gtechniq P1 & P2


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Voted but chose one. Right now I have a combination that was recommended to me but haven't used yet: Megs D300 and Mezerna SF4000 plus I added Wolf WP-3N because I was keen to try Wolf's Polishes. Previous Polish was Prima Swirl.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Xpert Ultra Polish and High Tech 1500 - because their water based single polishes and dont tear at the paint or contain the solvents, thickeners and heavy oils that all the others do and also because its burn proof


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

3M EF and UF. Scholl S3 Gold, S17+ and S40. I don't really feel like I need anything else tbh. I could probably do away with the S40 but still like to use it where speed is required - I find that's the main advantage of the Scholl range, it is a much faster system and the level of cut vs time you achieve is amazing with their entire range. That said, I like to take my time polishing, and so, I still really like 3M.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Guys what the difference between the 105 and 205 comparing to the merzerna polishes, have the merzerna polishes got more cut, for German paint.
> Really I am thinking will 105 and 205 correct a German cars paint that is 10 years old, or will merzerna be better for the job. *The paint's like Granite, solid to correct.*


Couldnt have said that better myself.
Awesome!! Lol


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

105/205 for me (although I have plenty of good of Menzerna in stock too) - but since first trying 105/205 I'm very impressed!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

105+205, want to try Scholl range though..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dream Machines said:


> Xpert Ultra Polish and High Tech 1500 - because their water based single polishes and dont tear at the paint or contain the solvents, thickeners and heavy oils that all the others do and also because its burn proof


+1 for xpert polishes,scholl has some great polishes too.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq P1 and P2. Fantastic polishes. Need to spritze with water from time to time but what what I get from it, it's worth it.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Megs 105 & 205 are my go to polishes.
I also own (and use)
3M range.
Optimum Hyper Compound & Polish.
Carpro Fixer.
Megs Microfiber System.
Going to try the Xpert range soon, been reading lots of good things about them.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Menzerna polishes for me. I've got them down pat to use properly, and they just work for me.

I don't think too much of Scholl. Too many quirks with it for me, and I don't really like the dry finish they give.

The Megs 205 is good, I prefer the ultimate compound to the 105 though.

Optimum polishes are next on my list to try.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #105 Ultra Cut Compound and #205 Ultra Finish Polishes are my main liquid abrasives. My main reasoning is simply their staggering flexibility; the number of permutations of pad/technique/time that you can achieve with them is almost limitless! With tweaks to your technique you can make them do just about anything you want. You can use #105 to remove deep RIDS with a fiber pad, or knock it down to a foam finishing pad and refine all but the softest paintwork to an LSP ready finish. #205 is one of the finest finishing polishes I know (Even on some finicky paint!), but it can also remove some pretty decent defects if you step up the aggressiveness of your pad selection and technique. Despite the fact that I've been using them for going on two years now, I believe that I have barely been able to scratch the surface of what they are capable of. I believe that SMAT abrasives are really the future of paintwork correction. Diminishing abrasive technology is still extremely effective, and I believe still has its applications (Including 1-Pad, 1-Step correction jobs, where I still believe DAT might have a small edge in terms of correction and finish.), but in terms of multi-stage correction I think SMAT now has the weather gage. 

Optimum Polymer Technologies also has a range of SMAT polishes, and whilst they have some advantages over the Meguiar's system (Nice smell, transparent film for easy visual observation of correction rate, residue free, etc.), I don't think that these are quite as capable as the Megs twins in terms of correction and finishing capabilities. Admittedly, I haven't as much experience with them as I do the Megs, but they don't seem quite as malleable. One of the first things I look for in a polish is a nice, oily, ball-bearing type lubrication. It makes working with the product much more enjoyable, especially by hand (Where this can really make a difference!), and increases the amount of tactile feedback. It also makes it easier when working with UV-damaged, older paintwork (Especially Lacquer & Enamel finishes.). 

If I could make the perfect correction product it would have the flexibility of cut/finish of the Meguiar's twins, the lubrication of Dodo-Juice Lime Prime, the clear film of Optimum's polishes, and still be body shop safe. A nice scent would be lovely, too, but not strictly necessary. If Concours Car Care is looking to expand their line of polishes, I would definitely buy a product that had all of these characteristics... 

Steampunk


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I have too many polish and no enough time to use them all. The one i use most are from Menz range and P1 for hand polishing just because i've worked on very soft paint recently.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

P1 and P2 does everything i need :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Gtechniq P1 and P2
and 3m fcp, exta fine and ultrafina


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Scholl Concepts as they are 1 stage products, quick and easy to use :thumb:


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Meguiars #105 and #205
Menzerna 3.02 and 85RD


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Gtechniq P1. It's easy to use for a novice like myself


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Megs Mirror Glaze range. Easy to understand and great value for money.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

expert 1000 excellent product


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Generally speaking I tend to use P1 or Optimum Hyper Compound & Polish


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Megs #80 for me, that's all I've needed so far


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Scholl S3 Gold is simply awesome, I've tried megs, 3M, wurth, menz and farecla and ok they are good but not a patch on Scholl used correctly with the correct pads! :thumb:


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

I use Malco products


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Menzerna for me


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

For me it's Scholl. Finishing down is a tricky one, it'll either be Nanotech SST or 3M Blue. Or a mixture of both for a slighty longer work time.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I moved to Menzerna from 3M and I think they are fantastic. The whole range is very good and varied although hard to get your head round to start with!

106FA is the best 1 step polish i've used in a long time. Right technique and pad gives fantastic results. It's oily, spreads and spreads with great work times and minimal dust. For someone like myself who does enhancements it's ideal.

I really want to try s17+ though and other Scholls polishes. I've heard nothing but good things.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I voted for Menzerna (FG500, 203S, 106FA) although I also use Scholl Concepts (S17+ & S40, would use it more if price and access were better in North America). It may be purely familiarity but I prefer diminishing abrasives. Claims that the M105 & 205 require less clean up do not match my experience. I don't think 205 can match the Menz or Scholl finishing polishes.
I primarily work on soft paints and I use a DA exclusively.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> 105+205, want to try Scholl range though..


you really need to try it Kev...

And its pretty obvious what i voted for although I do have Nanotech SST Super Gloss and new Nano Ceramic in my gear....


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> you really need to try it Kev...
> 
> And its pretty obvious what i voted for although I do have _*Nanotech SST Super Gloss *_and new Nano Ceramic in my gear....


And why do you think I do too?


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

3M polishes


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

"Other"

Historically: Menzerna & Meguiar's
Currently: *Rupes* and less so Menz/Meg's


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I use the As Evo range.


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Mainly use Megs UC and 205 now. Have used Menz for a little while. Also tried HD polish which I really like.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Scholl Concepts and Nanotech Super Gloss. Also have P1 for hand polishing.


----------



## shandy (Sep 28, 2009)

#205 and #105 gets me great results!


----------



## CmN (Apr 29, 2013)

Poorboys SSR1/2.5 and Sonus Finishing Polish

Didnt like lime prime, have a 250ml of S17 to try, but still new and learning


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Menzerna and Meguiar's are all I've used thus far. I can't see myself changing.


----------

